# Childeric saddles?



## applestroodle (8 September 2012)

Anyone got one, would be interested to hear any thoughts or views? Thank you!


----------



## SillySausage (8 September 2012)

My boss has just got a jump one (on the NZ team and they have a sponsership deal of some sort!) and although I would admit they are not the most attractive of saddles (quite wide in the panel) I do infact find it very comfortable!


----------



## TarrSteps (8 September 2012)

They are very popular saddles in North America, especially for hunter/jumpers.  If you ask on COTH (or EMG, the Canadian COTH) they can probably tell you everything you need to know.

Very much of the Amerigo/Devonceaux/Butet quality level although my personal experience is the leather is not the hardest wearing.  Like most saddles at that price point you have a wide range of flap/block/width options.


----------



## Gamebird (8 September 2012)

As you've probably sussed the only GB rep is quite local to you so you should be able to have a good look/try. Haven't done Caroline Powell any harm...


----------



## applestroodle (9 September 2012)

Thank you everyone, I have sat in one & liked it but was put of with price. Just worried I spend lots of money on something that dosent suit. Never tried a Butet or Amerigo etc, does anyone know in fitters in Scotland/ North England. Currently have horse in Albion k2 but just feel its a little bulky & heavy if that makes sense. Thank you.


----------



## measles (9 September 2012)

Have you considered a Prestige or an Ideal Patriot?   Stirlingshire Saddle Fitters do the latter and I was very impressed.


----------



## Laramy80 (9 September 2012)

I have one and love it  Have had it for about 3 years now and it is definitely wearing well. As TarrSteps said they are very popular in NA and as a former Canadian resident I was really happy to find I could buy one over here. I had a devoucoux previously and must say I prefer my Childeric.

The rep is really nice and has been very helpful over the years, would definitely recommend 

PM me if you want any more info.


----------



## applestroodle (9 September 2012)

Thanks everyone, measles tried the ideal but wasnt to keen but will look into the Patriot.


----------



## feefeeb28 (9 September 2012)

Tricia Bracegirdle is the rep


----------



## Johnboy1 (9 September 2012)

feefeeb28 said:



			Tricia Bracegirdle is the rep
		
Click to expand...

Love these saddles .................... have recommended them to many of the riders I train, both Jumping and Dressage. All of them are so pleased with the sadlles and the service from Tricia. Horses really move in them and let go over the back whether jumping or on the flat . As saddles go they are not top whack price wise , but deliver on every level. I can not recommend them enough , but saddles are personal to you and your horse , so try everything til you find what you and your horse are happy with .


----------



## smurf (9 September 2012)

Black country all the way for me!


----------

